# First Day in a new home



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,
I'm new to the forum. Just brought home our 10 week old Vizsla puppy Bryce. He was great in the car and we got home late last night, we went outside and he would not pee. We brought him inside for 30 minutes and back outside, then went back outside. Still no pee. He then peed in the house. He made it through the night wonderfully, and he went outside in the morning and he peed outside. We gave him high praise, took him for a walk, etc. He then ate breakfast and we went back outside. No peeing. Every hour we brought him outside, still no peeing. Finally we took him for a walk, came back inside and he peed in his crate. He then had lunch, and we then went for a nice walk and relax outside for over an hour. No pee and no poop. Take him back inside and he peed. I'm concerned about him not pooping. Could it be his nerves with a new home, first time on the leash? Help please!!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. I wouldn't worry about it yet. I read everything about the pup should poop 15 minutes after eating, my boy NEVER pooped/poops 15 minutes after eating. Oquirrh's routine is poop in the morning and poop at night. You will start to learn your pups routine and you will start making a routine for him. As for potty training, one tip that helped me a lot was, try to ignore the pup when you take him out to pee. Oquirrh would not potty if we were telling him "go potty, go potty", once we took our attention off him he would go. Then praise, treat, praise! As he was peeing we would say, "go potty" then imediately treat him. As he got older he understood what "go potty" meant. If we took him out and he wouldn't pee, I would take him out every 15-30 minutes, especially if it was a time that I knew he should need to go, e.g. after drinking, sleeping, or playing. Be patient with your little guy, everything is new to him. He and you will get the hang of things.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you, excellent advice. Really appreciate it. We definitely do not ignore him, as we constantly tell him "Bryce potty" and keep dragging him back to the potty area after he wonders away. We will definitly change that up now. But how do we handle the fact that he is eating everything (rocks, sticks, plants, trash) . We tell him the "leave it" command and he gets it, but it distracts him from the business at hand, which is peeing.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I lived in an apartment when I was potty training Oquirrh, which meant he was always on leash to do his business. I think that being leashed during potty training really helped. That will prevent him from wandering from his potty spot and will keep him from getting distracted. I'm sure others will have some advice for you, also.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Agree about the leash. Had to use one on Dozer bec no fence yet so when we got penny I thought I would let her go out off leash since we now have a fence. Well, sometimes the leash forces them to pay more attention and not get distracted. Of course a leash is necessary in the rain. Anyhow. After they potty, remove the leash and let them explore before returning inside. Otherwise you get the "I'm not going to potty yet bec I want to stay outside" syndrome. And I def stayed outside until they went for the first few weeks. Even if it meant 20 min of waiting.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Try this, it works a treat.

Take pup out to area you want him to go. Wipe his bits with a wet paper towel. Stand back and watch him go!!!   

Here's the theory behind it. In the whelping box, mum regularly (after eating, sleeping, playing or at regular intervals) grabs pup and licks it's bits till it starts going. Then she licks it up as it comes out so as not to dirty the whelping box. It' pretty amazing to see if you have never witnessed it before, but, it is what nature does........  

Using the above method...Your paper towel preferably, but if your wish to lick then be my guest........your pup should be house trained in hours not days or weeks.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

FrancoD13 - Welcome to the forum!

Next time Bryce has an accident in the house, clean up, take soiled paper towel outside and leave it in a "designated" potty area.

Try to take Bryce outside every 15 -20 minutes and after you catch him going potty outside, praise him, give him a treat.
Soon the pup will get an idea what he needs to do


----------

